# new bettas (with pics)



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

some of my newest bettas from over the weekend


----------



## Oddball Fish (Jun 21, 2014)

Beautiful, and i love your setups. *chicken dance


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks so much.. I'll post more pics soon


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

im happy you are staying


----------



## jus_tiiiiin (Sep 12, 2014)

Very nice looking bettas.


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

I love that third guy. Delta tail or rose tail?


----------

